# Any News on SWOCC



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

any news on the SWOCC? website? dates? rules?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

as we speak I am working on stuff, stay tuned, will be an announcement real soon re: the sinker making party and the planning meeting for this years events. We are getting stuff together now that the holidays are over. 

Salmonid


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

thanks for the info.

brandon


----------



## buckifan43221 (May 27, 2006)

When you guys get your site togehter of any other info, let me know and I will post it to the COCC site.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Actually I just purchased the domain and web hosting last night. I'm in the middle of creating things right now. I'll be posting something soon. I've sent requests to our sponsors asking for permission to use their likeness and images on our site.

I decided that we couldn't wait around much longer from the folks who were going to build the site. It's been close to 10 years since I've done anything with website building, but I think I still rember enugh to be dangerous.  Wth so many "Click-N-Build" options out there, we'll still be able to look decent I think.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

nice im really anxious for this spring and summer fishing


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Mellon,

Give me a holler if you need help................Doc


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Doc. Even though I bought the parking rights and the domain, I sort of forgot to purchase the hosting plan. So that will happen Friday. I plan on having part of the site up by Sunday afternoon.


----------



## buckifan43221 (May 27, 2006)

The other Co-director was doing our site the last couple of years, but he is pretty busy with his family, so I too am learing this year. We use Microsoft Office Live and everything is free. You are kind of limited to what you can do, but it gets the job done. May want to check it out.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Update:
I didn't buy the complete web hosting package (my error). I just spoke to AT&T and fixed the problem. They site will be able to be edited on Monday. It sucks because I had planned on working on the site this weekend. I'm off on Monday so I figured by Monday evening I'll have part of the site up.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Either Mellons spelling is getting better, or his wife is typing all his messages.

LOL!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

flathunter said:


> Either Mellons spelling is getting better, or his wife is typing all his messages.
> 
> LOL!


LOL he got a dictionary


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I gut edgeucated.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm keeping an eye out on this thread good buddy..... ....DA KING !!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Update:

I've been on the phone w/ AT&T since 9:30 AM this morning. Yes, over 3 hours. I've spoken to 10 different people. There is a problem with a server. I am now waiting on a return call (yes after 3 hours they are going to call me back). I'm extremely mad right now. If the problem takes until tomorrow to fix I most likely wont be able to do anything with the site until next weekend. I thought about maybe building it on a Geocities site then transferring it, but I have to admit I don't know how to do that or if it's even possible.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Bryan and Mike- Give me a call if you need any help. I'm not the best, but might be of some help. I build and edit our site on my desktop then ftp upload it to the web. Pretty easy once you get it figured out.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bryan, since it's a new site, and probably wont get alot of trafic for awhile, why not just put it on a free server.

I have not done it but have heard it's not hard at all to transfer when and if needed.

Ohio hills had theres on a free server for several years, untill they outgrew the band with.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Jack,

That's a great idea man. I actually threw something together on a Geocities site not long ago. If I knew that I could transfer it I'd be set. Maybe I will continue to build it over there and see what it looks like. 

I've got the AT&T crap situated and now I'm not liking to site builders that AT&T offers.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Brian,

Mine was on Angelfire for a few years then the Catfish information explosion came along and my site went crazy, they kept shutting me down so I went with OGF hosting been with them ever since, I think my old Angelfire site is still out there.............Doc


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea Doc I would have went with OGF but the Webhosting isnt being offered anymore.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Bummer,
Cause they take excellent care of the ones they host, Roger stays on top of everything............Doc


----------

